# Several Lights to Mod



## BytorJr (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm wondering what I should do with a couple of my nicer LED torches.

I've got the following lights I'm considering an upgrade for:
1) HDS U60GT (barely used) 
2) Surefire L5 (nasty green tint)
3) Pierce M10

I'm wondering if these are even worth modding? Or, should I sell them? 

Anybody here feel comfy with modding these lights? Send me a PM. 

Thanks,
BytorJr


----------

